# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  احمِ سيارتك من الآثار الضارة لأشعة الشمس والحرارة

## حسين دراز

*الحماية من الشمس مهمة للحفاظ على شكل مركبتك. هيريس كيفية القيام بذلك.

تستريح اليد على منشفة على غطاء السيارة
ما هي بعض النصائح البسيطة لحماية سيارتك من أشعة الشمس؟
يمكن أن تلحق الشمس والحرارة أضرارًا كبيرة بالسيارة. أثناء الاختبار الذي تم إجراؤه في منشأة أبحاث السيارات في State Farm® ، تم تسجيل درجات حرارة الهواء الداخلي بما يزيد عن 145 درجة فهرنهايت. سجلت الأسطح الداخلية المعرضة لأشعة الشمس المباشرة درجات حرارة تزيد عن 195 درجة فهرنهايت.، لذالك يعتبر استخدام شماسة السيارة امر مهم للغاية لحمايتها من الحرارة الشديدة التي تتواجد في السيارة.
لكن لا تحتاج فقط إلى لوحة القيادة والمقاعد للحماية من أشعة الشمس الخطيرة. كما أن تشطيب السيارة ومحركها معرضان للخطر. لذا ، سواء كنت تعيش في مناخ دافئ على مدار العام ، أو تحتاج فقط إلى الحماية خلال أشهر الصيف ، فمن الأفضل دائمًا أن تكون آمنًا ومستعدًا.

الحماية الداخلية للسيارة
بارك في الظل. إنه أسهل شكل من أشكال الحماية. من خلال تجنب أشعة الشمس المباشرة ، سوف تساعد في الحفاظ على اندفاعة السيارة من الجفاف والتشقق. إذا كان القيام بذلك آمنًا ، فافتح النوافذ صدعًا للمساعدة في خفض درجة الحرارة الداخلية ومعادلة ضغط الهواء.
استخدم واقٍ من الشمس على الزجاج الأمامي. إنها طريقة للحفاظ على برودة سيارتك ومنع أضرار أشعة الشمس. قد يبدو استخدامها معقدًا ، ولكن هذه الأقنعة سهلة الفك والتركيب في مكانها على اندفاعتك.
امسح اندفاعة بقطعة قماش من الألياف الدقيقة. يمكن أن يتسبب الغبار والأوساخ في حدوث خدوش صغيرة يمكن أن تزداد سوءًا بمرور الوقت. امسح اندفاعة باستمرار لإزالة كل الجسيمات. سيحمي المنتج منخفض اللمعان أيضًا ويقلل من الوهج.
ركب أغطية المقاعد. فهي لا تحمي المقاعد المصنوعة من الجلد والنسيج فحسب ، بل تساعد أيضًا في إبقائها باردة.
حماية المقاعد الجلدية بالبلسم. يمكن للشمس والحرارة أن تفعل شيئًا حقيقيًا عليهم. للمساعدة في تجنب التشققات أو التمزق ، حافظ على نظافة المقاعد ، واستخدم مرطب الجلود بشكل متكرر.
نصائح لمظهر السيارة الخارجي
اغسل وجفف كثيرًا. يمكن أن تتلاشى الشمس والحرارة وتتشقق الطلاء. يساعد الغسيل المتكرر وتجفيف الأيدي على إزالة الأوساخ وجزيئات الغبار التي يمكن أن تسبب خدوشًا صغيرة وباهتة مظهر سيارتك.
شمع سيارتك. تعتبر طبقة الشمع بين طلاء سيارتك وأشعة الشمس فوق البنفسجية طريقة رائعة للمساعدة في حمايتها. كم مرة تحتاج السيارة لوظيفة الشمع؟ تختلف الإجابات باختلاف السيارة ، ولكن من الأفضل عمومًا تشميع السيارات بشكل منتظم.
فحص ضغط الهواء في الإطارات. يمكن أن يشكل الرصيف الساخن والإطارات غير المنفوخة مزيجًا خطيرًا ، وقد يؤدي إلى انفجار. حتى الإطارات الجيدة يمكن أن تفقد حوالي رطل واحد من ضغط الهواء شهريًا ، لذلك من المهم حقًا فحص ضغط الإطارات في كثير من الأحيان عندما يكون الجو حارًا. تأكد من اتباع ضغط الإطارات الموصى به من قبل الشركة المصنعة لسيارتك.
تحت الغطاء
القليل من الصيانة الوقائية للسيارة والصيانة البسيطة يمكن أن تبقيك على الطريق وخارج مرآب الميكانيكي الخاص بك.

نظام التبريد. للمساعدة في حماية محرك سيارتك من السخونة الزائدة ، تأكد من أنه يعمل بشكل جيد. افحص الأحزمة وفحص مانع التجمد / سائل التبريد. قم بتغيير الأحزمة والسوائل بشكل منتظم ، على النحو الموصى به من قبل الشركة المصنعة لسيارتك.
السوائل بشكل عام. تزداد احتمالية ارتفاع درجة الحرارة بشكل كبير عندما تكون مستويات السوائل أقل من المستويات الموصى بها. افحص بانتظام زيت المحرك ، سائل ناقل الحركة ، سائل التوجيه المعزز ، وسائل الفرامل. إذا دعت الحاجة إلى إضافة المنتج ، فراجع دليل المالك الخاص بك حول أنواع السوائل الموصى بها.
بطارية. يمكن أن تتسبب درجات الحرارة المرتفعة وأحمال الملحقات العالية (استخدام تكييف الهواء في السيارة) في تلفها وتعطلها بشكل أسرع. قم بفحص بطارية السيارة ونظام الشحن الكامل بانتظام بواسطة ميكانيكي محترف للتأكد من أنها تعمل بشكل صحيح.
تكيف. إذا لم تكن درجة حرارة سيارتك الداخلية باردة بدرجة كافية ، فقد يكون مستوى شحن غاز التبريد في نظام تكييف الهواء منخفضًا أو قد تكون هناك مشكلة أكثر خطورة. قم بفحصها من قبل محترف.
*

----------

